# 2-cent vaporizer glass blub...



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah...I know.. not again 2-cent!!  but  it's my first time to try that vaporizer  I have never tried it until yesterday... one of friend told me about the vaporizer.. I thought he talks about  butane and the plastic bag like in the DIY forum.. just that I can't do that while I'm driving truck or boat..   people can say  oh YOU!! I see you smokin the vaporizer!!  I didn't want that...  but the friend showed me on youtube... I took a look at it..  its pretty simple I don't have to post pic  cuz youtube has lot of it showing in the video...  just try type at the search box of youtube..."glass blub vaporizer"  it will show you plently of methods to do so.. but  what I did was

use the steak knife and cut the end of twist on glass blub..  took the cap of that twist off... I saw the inside glass still there along with wires (inside the glass)  I decide to careful use the screw driver and towel..  I laid the towel down the table... carefully use the screw driver inserted inside the glass and give a little bend  (cracked the inside glasses)   perfect.. the outside of glasses didn't cracked at all..   I cleaned it out... now I have empty glass with little cap end off...

then I took the cap off from 2 liter bottle..  and drilled the 7/16  not any bigger than that cuz I want tighter hole to put 1/2 inch tube in... done..

I added the black tape to the twist part of glass blub... just for "air tighten" 

then I added some resins in the blub... and put the twist cap on...  and used the candle to burn the glass blub...  it work... 

it taste good at first.. then later on   it taste bad....   what went wrong I did? 

its my first time.. pretty intz to me!!    any good suggests? :hubba:  it actually taste funny after that.. what I did wrong?   did I made some fuel out of hash? or what?


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

no one experienced this one? 

anyone ?  if anyone did experienced that kind.. please let me know whats right of way to do this... what kind of flames should I use?    all that? 

or anyone have better idea? easy to transportation with it...

not huge vaporizer kind please  thanks...


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

come on!! anyone tried this?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*I have had friend's try it, but I just smoke my bong.*


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah ive made one of those papa, 
i really didnt like it but it did sorta work. i dunno what kind of flame to use but i know it shouldn't be over cooked. Inhale the vapour not the smoke (the smoke is the funk)
WASH out the bulb people


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

yea it kinda taste funky...what I did was overloaded the resins.. was it wrong to do it?  

I burned it as much as I can even I expect some of glasses cracks  but I was surprised  there is no cracks!! not at all!!    also I smoked the resins after that  still get high.. nice...  and what remain of these sticky oils in it..  I add some fan leaves in it (grinded) and shaked the bulb.. and dumped it out. I took a little scent on that fan leaves.. it smell better.. and smokes it off the pipe  it taste better  got high too..  not bad.... "recycle thc" hmm?


----------



## Tater (Oct 27, 2008)

It tastes funky because the glass has been treated with chemical.  The only people I know that smoke there drugs out of light bulbs are jib heads.


----------

